# Looking for info on Selkirk vagabond, or Acorn Alcove, or Chaleur, all alike.



## Ryaner (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm new here and I have acquired an Acorn Alcove stove. Apparently also named Vagabond ,and Chaleur , with a Selkirk tag attached. I'm looking for information ,hopefully an owners manual, for this stove.


----------

